# Sticky  Multimedia: Read This First!



## TechGuy

Welcome to our new Multimedia forum. Before you post, please make sure that you understand our site rules so that you don't get yourself banned right off the bat. You can read the rules at https://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Most importantly, please realize that we take P2P posts *very seriously*. On this site, we *DO NOT* allow ANY information to be posted concerning the use of P2P software.



> *P2P and File Sharing*
> We do not support P2P file sharing applications or web sites where the aim or much of the content is illegally shared copyrighted music, videos, or other files. This includes torrents, Kazaa, LimeWire, RapidShare, Pirate Bay, and the like. Any threads requesting help for such will be closed. Obviously, this does not include legitimate sites like YouTube, Flickr, Vimeo, Metacafe, etc, that have a strong content policing policy. If you're interested in the topic of P2P, you are free to discuss it on our site, but information on how to use these services will not be provided.


If you choose to ignore this, your account may be banned from our site. Please take such questions to other sites, or... better yet... stop using P2P and buy your stuff from iTunes, Napster, etc.

Thanks very much for your understanding and co-operation.


----------

